# Windows 10 ne peut pas s'installer sur partition gpt iMac fin 2013



## harlock59 (20 Avril 2021)

Je voudrais installer Windows 10 avec Boot Camp, mais quand je démarre sur la clé usb d'installation de Windows 10 au bout d'un moment j'ai un écran noir.


----------



## Locke (20 Avril 2021)

harlock59 a dit:


> je voudrais installer windows 10 avec bootcamp, mais quand je démarre sur la clé usb d'installation de windows 10 au bout d'un moment j'ai un écran noir


Par curiosité, relance Assistant Boot Camp et fais une copie écran de la fenêtre d'installation, histoire de savoir s'il te propose d'utiliser une clé USB, un fichier .iso, etc.


----------



## harlock59 (20 Avril 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Par curiosité, relance Assistant Boot Camp et fais une copie écran de la fenêtre d'installation, histoire de savoir s'il te propose d'utiliser une clé USB, un fichier .iso, etc.


oui, il me propose d'utiliser une clé usb et un fichier iso, j'essaye d'installer windows 10 20H2


----------



## harlock59 (20 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,

J'avais un système High Sierra et j'ai une clé USB d'installation de Windows 10 créée sur pc avec media creation tool. Mais lorsque j'ai voulu choisir la partition pour installer Windows 10, j'ai une erreur comme quoi Windows ne peut pas s'installer sur une partition gpt.

Alors je suis allé sur réparer puis diskpart, j'ai fait un clean puis convert mbr format fs=ntfs quick mais ça m'a tout viré. Comment faire pour installer Windows 10 sur une partition gpt ou bien comment faire cohabiter mbr et gpt ???

De plus, sur mon iso de Windows 10 20H2 il y a le fichier install.wim qui fait + de 2 Go donc il ne passe pas sur le système de fichier fat32


----------



## Locke (20 Avril 2021)

harlock59 a dit:


> oui, il me propose d'utiliser une clé usb et un fichier iso, j'essaye d'installer windows 10 20H2


Si je te demande une copie écran de la fenêtre d'Assistant Boot Camp ce n'est pas sans raison.

*Edit : *on ne va pas jouer au ping-pong, car tu as créé un nouveau message ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/wind...aller-sur-partition-gpt-imac-fin-2013.1357693


----------



## Locke (20 Avril 2021)

Ce n'est pas bien malin d'avoir créé un nouveau message, car on va jouer au ping-pong avec l'autre message.

Concernant ton problème, arrête de jouer à l'apprenti sorcier. Dans cette même section, tu as un message épinglé mentionnant une installation de Windows 10 dans un disque dur USB. Même si cela ne te paraît pas évident, tu auras beaucoup d'informations. Alors, arrête de faire tout et n'importe quoi, car Assistant Boot Camp à un protocole d'installation qui est immuable et qu'il faut impérativement respecter.


----------



## harlock59 (20 Avril 2021)

si j'ai bien compris, le seul moyen d'installer windows 10 20H2 c'est avec iso converter et virtualbox et un disque dur usb externe ???


----------



## Locke (20 Avril 2021)

harlock59 a dit:


> si j'ai bien compris, le seul moyen d'installer windows 10 20H2 c'est avec iso converter et virtualbox et un disque dur usb externe ???


Non, mais pas du tout. Dans l'autre message, je te demandais de faire une copie écran de la fenêtre d'Assistant Boot Camp et ce n'est pas sans raison. Qu'est-il proposé, quelle version de Windows, utilisation d'un clé USB, fichier .iso, création d'un support de démarrage, etc.


----------



## harlock59 (20 Avril 2021)

je suis en train de réinstaller mavericks en mode recovery, il reste environ 8 minutes


----------



## Locke (20 Avril 2021)

Je vais être direct, là tu fais n'importe quoi et tu vas tourner en rond. Comment te venir en aide si tu n'en fais qu'à ta tête !


----------



## harlock59 (20 Avril 2021)

Tu peux m'envoyer le lien vers le bon tuto car j'ai trouvé un tuto mais ça passe par virtualbox ?

Je suis obligé de réinstaller macOS car j'avais fait un clean depuis diskpart sur la clé qd j'avais essayé d'installer win10

-----------------------

Là il reste 3 minutes pour installer Mavericks








J'ai mis à jour vers high sierra pour pouvoir utiliser Boot Camp iso converter, il ne fonctionne pas sous Mavericks






J'ai refait ma clé bootable win10 1909 x64 depuis l'assistant bootcamp et j'arrive bien à booter dessus mais je suis toujours bloqué car le disque dur du mac est en gpt et non en mbr.....

je tente cette solution








						Fix GPT Error: Windows cannot be installed to this disk
					

○○○○○○ Support while shopping at Amazon ○○○○○○► Amazon US - http://amzn.to/2oiuRMQFor more info see http://www.123myIT.comIf my video helps you please like i...




					www.youtube.com
				




Maintenant j'ai un message nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition ni localiser une partition déjà existante, pour + d'informations, voir les fichiers journaux d'installation


----------



## harlock59 (20 Avril 2021)

je n'ai jamais eu cet écran là, c'est surement l'origine du problème:


----------



## harlock59 (21 Avril 2021)

maintenant, au lieu de "supprimer win7 ou version ulterieure" j'ai "ajouter windows 7 ou version ultérieure" car j'ai du recommencer


----------



## harlock59 (21 Avril 2021)

j'ai tenté de reformater la partition BOOTCAMP en NTFS mais ça me fait ça:


----------



## harlock59 (21 Avril 2021)

ça a l'air de s'installer maintenant, j'ai suivi ce conseil: https://www.macg.co/news/voir/25979...pu-creer-de-nouvelle-partition-avec-windows-8


----------



## harlock59 (21 Avril 2021)

c'est bon maintenant, ça s'installe !!


----------



## Locke (21 Avril 2021)

J'étais pas mal occupé ces derniers jours, donc peu de présence, mais je suis sidéré par ta façon de faire. Bref, toutes les informations officielles sont ici... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...donc tu cites un lien d'un article de MacG, mais qu'est-il fait mention dans le lien officiel à l'étape 4 ?


----------



## harlock59 (21 Avril 2021)

désolé de vous avoir embêté, je suis schizophrène ce qui peut expliquer mon comportement (peut-être), mais mon problème est résolu


----------



## harlock59 (21 Avril 2021)

j'ai du refaire une seule partition mac os avec le disque entier pour recréer la partition bootcamp ensuite


----------

